# goodbye to audi



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Traded in my 00 a6 4.2 silver on black, I will miss it dearly but wont miss the 18mpg.








Went back to the other side, got my self a shaggin wagon 02 passat 2.8 glx 4-mo. Cant wait to slap on some 18's and some coils next spring with my tax rebate







!!
i'll still stop in to post


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: goodbye to audi (Slimjimmn)*

She didn't last long! I went the opposite route and got the 2.8 A6 avant. I am curious if the passat 2.8 gets any better mileage then the A6. I only get from 22 to 24, but I have a bit of a Lead foot. I would think the Passat would be lighter then the A6 and should get slightly better mileage. Is it a VR6 2.8 or the Audi 2.8? GL with it never the less.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

the passat 2.8 is a v6, so i think an audi? 
because its not transverse like the VW VR6 engines found in the gti and the jetta


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

the passat is identical drivetrain and suspension wise, the body and interrior are the only different things.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_the passat is identical drivetrain and suspension wise, the body and interrior are the only different things. 

Not quite...4Motion uses a Haldex system and is front-wheel biased (only shunting power back if needed), Quattro is actively (permanately) four-wheel engaged with the bias variable using some sort of diff. system.


----------

